# A 3D printed 22" running wheel for our rats



## Querk (Apr 16, 2021)

I thought I'd share my work-in-progress project of a giant, enclosed wheel for our 3 boy rats: Awesome, Possum, and Blossom.

Here's a link to a short video:














Dimensions:

22" inner volume diameter
22 1/4" outer diameter
5" inner volume width
5 1/4" outer width
1/8" thick walls

This is the first version and is still missing a spacer ring (I have to still model and print it) to prevent the wheel making noise rubbing against the frame.

It has 4 main components: two halves of the wheel, a center rotor (on which the halves attach), and a center shaft. Rotor and shaft prints as single pieces. Each wheel half consists of 9 printed pieces (8 slices, 4 on each side, and a central half-octagon piece) superglued together (didn't have time to design a locking mechanism yet). I used up about 2.5 kg of filament (about $75 worth).










To get inside, there are three adjacent slices on one side with small holes big enough for rats to get in through. Two holes are smaller and have rough edges (first iteration) which I plan to close by supergluing printed covers and leave just one hole.

Rats seem to enjoy the wheel and take short runs few times a day.

If I have time, I might make some sort of snack dispenser which dispenses snacks when wheel is rotated.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Fun project, well done!

Did you print the little clip-on steps, too? I could see a lot of people wanting those!


----------



## Querk (Apr 16, 2021)

Thanks!

Yes, those clip-on steps are printed as well. That was my first project for the rats several months back. Takes about 50 minutes to print one. I printed about 75 of them. My rats use them all the time now.

I can definitely see other fellow rat owners liking these. If there is interest, I can share the 3D models. I imagine cross section of people who own rats AND have the critter nation cage (or other brand with same wire spacing) AND have a 3D printer is rather small; however, there are printing services online (I've never used one though) so maybe someone here might still be interested.


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Would you mind sharing the models for the clip-on steps? I happen to have access to a 3D printer and a need for rat steps!


----------



## JadeMira (Apr 17, 2021)

That is awesome! And those stairs tho!!


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Those steps definitely deserve a post of their own!


----------



## Querk (Apr 16, 2021)

Alright, I'll make a separate post for the stairs once I find some time.


----------



## janevskij (Dec 2, 2013)

That wheel is awesome. I brainstormed way to make a running wheel larger in diameter, but nothing this good. Seem their aren't any wheels large enough to accommodate male rats. So I totally get why you took on this endeavor. 
Bravo, I love it! Steps, too.


----------

